

Horticulture farming for economic emporwerment - Roypack

This campaign seeks to raise funds to help rural farmers better their lives through farming of horticulture produce at the same time being a source of healthy foods for communities abroad.
======
Roypack
You can find their campaign at
[http://igg.me/at/roypack/x/11677823](http://igg.me/at/roypack/x/11677823)

